# Насколько необходимы накладки на кресло после операции?



## Aksinia (3 Мар 2015)

Уважаемые доктора и знатоки!Насколько необходимы всяческие накладки на рабочий стул и автомоб.кресло после операции по удалению грыжиL5-S1? Стоят они прилично, а вот нужны ли?


----------



## La murr (3 Мар 2015)

*Aksinia*, вот в этой теме найдёте обсуждение по поводу ортопедических подушек для сидения - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/


----------

